# is a necromancer in a corpse cart a core unit?



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

well im new to fantasy as im coming from 40k and im starting a VC army as they are cool...

now a thing i would like to know although i think i know the answer 

is a necromancer in a corpse cart a core unit?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

No. The Necromancer is a Hero/lord unit. The corpse cart is basically his mount so doesn't make the necro into a core choice.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

The cost of the corpse cart gets added to the cost of the necromancer & the whole package is counted against your Heroes alotment.
In this edition, necros on carts are the worst idea ever because;
a) Necromancer are ment to be cheap. A corpse cart however inflates their cost to the equal of a bloody vampire thrall!

b) The necro can no longer hide in a unit, because the corpse cart is considered a 'monstorus mount'

c) War machines will eat him because they now hit both the rider & mount - no more randomising...

Use the cart just on it's own if you'd like to include it. Save those pts because you're going to find that our army is centered around our characters, yet those vampire chew up a huge chunk of the 25% alotments!
Necros & wight kings are cheap pts breaks that still give us exactly what we need, either in magical support with our best spells, (invocation + vanhel's danse), or else the added fighting punch & character killing abilities!

Cheers!


----------

